# Hello from the North West UK



## Yeong-gug-in (May 12, 2015)

Hello! I hate these first posts introducing myself 

I hope this is a friendly active community, because I hate those smack down "your matial art doesn't work, Kata is pointless, this doesn't work in real life" forums , yaaaawn, I'm sure it is otherwise I wouldn't be here. I'm 28, male, I started late in martial arts a couple of years ago with Tang Soo, but for reasons I won't go into I decided the school wasn't for me, after a little searching I found a totally amazing instructor in Shotokan Karate who I think is frankly one of the best in the North West, I just got my purple belt and I'm looking forward to a long long long journey in Shotokan.


----------



## Kan Ryu (May 12, 2015)

Hey there, and welcome.
I just joined last week also.
Seems like a good place so far ;o)
Keiko ikkan!


----------



## Buka (May 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT, I'm across the Pennines from you.


----------



## jezr74 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## K-man (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT. Good to have another Pommy karateka around. A few more and we might even convince a few here that kata isn't useless. 

Unfortunately I can't guarantee you won't find a few guys who will challenge the effectiveness of your martial art, but hey, it wouldn't be a MA forum without that.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

I was just thinking, 'North West', that's Iain Abernethy territory!


----------



## zzj (May 13, 2015)

Yeong-gug-in said:


> I hope this is a friendly active community, because I hate those smack down "your matial art doesn't work, Kata is pointless, this doesn't work in real life" forums , yaaaawn, I'm sure it is otherwise I wouldn't be here. I'm 28, male, I started late in martial arts a couple of years ago with Tang Soo, but for reasons I won't go into I decided the school wasn't for me, after a little searching I found a totally amazing instructor in Shotokan Karate who I think is frankly one of the best in the North West, I just got my purple belt and I'm looking forward to a long long long journey in Shotokan.



With regards to this, one of the most active threads at present seems to be precisely about the effectiveness of Shotokan for self defense. Pretty heated with the usual arguments yada yada.. 

By the way, welcome to MT. I will be passing through the Lake District Area en route to Edinburgh / Isle of Skye for a holiday at the end of this Month...


----------



## Transk53 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome along.


----------



## LibbyW (May 13, 2015)

welcome and congrats on getting purple belt


----------



## Dinkydoo (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## sfs982000 (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Shai Hulud (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (May 14, 2015)

Not all "smack doen your kata dosnt work"is bad, master ken does it quite well  






Nice to meet you by the way! Congragulations purple belt is big step forward


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 29, 2015)

Missed this somehow.  Welcome to MT.


----------

